# Side splitting reviews, VERY funny!



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Just read these reviews!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Hair-Remov ... 626&sr=1-1


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Absloutely hilarious! Best thing I've seen since the dog texts. Thanks for posting that link - it made my day.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bmccoupe (Apr 27, 2012)

Absloutely hilarious! :lol:


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Im creased after reading that fair play :lol:


----------

